
Who Foots the Bill? Families Fight Over College Debt - treydey
https://www.wsj.com/articles/college-debt-tensions-strain-families-11547047048
======
treydey
Non paywalled version.

[https://outline.com/8rAuhv](https://outline.com/8rAuhv)

